# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Монтаж кровли в Минске

## Anton00

Самым важным этапом строительства зданий является монтаж кровли, ведь именно от его качества зависит срок эксплуатации строения. Применение некачественных материалов, нарушение технологий установки сокращают срок службы крыши и увеличивают затраты на ее дальнейший ремонт и реконструкцию. 
Поэтому проведение всех кровельных работ лучше заказать у профессионалов, которые не только выполнят их, но и смогут объяснить и дать советы по выбору любого вида материала для вашей крыши. 
Установкой кровли в Минске и других регионах Беларуси занимается компания с 12-ти летним опытом «KRISHATUT», имеющая в своем профессиональном списке более 1000 выполненных заказов.
Работы осуществляются с использованием всех видов материалов: профнастил, ондулин, любой тип черепицы, шифер, сланцевая, тростниковая, композитная кровли, Термодах и многие другие. Тип кровли выполняется любой сложности: плоские, одно-, двухскатные, ломаные и другие.
Компания работает на основании официального договора с указанием сроков сдачи объекта и окончательной стоимости работ. Также имеется возможность установки кровли «под ключ». Выезд на замеры и расчет стоимости – бесплатно. 
Монтаж кровли в Минске: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

